# Flash 11?



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anyone figured out how to get flash on this great tablet?it doesn't install the update on my rooted kanged 3.2 rom


----------



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

Better question, which custom ROMS ACCEPT the flash update to 11?


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

I just loaded up the full (prerooted) stock 3.2 for the us.. right after upgrade the market updated flash to 11..


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm on 3.1 stock rooted. And I have to press green arrows inside the webpage to get the flash to work.


----------



## eddiecloud (Oct 20, 2011)

i need help , my acer a300 is bricked any advice ive tryed everything i know it try i even took it to a guy who is a programer and couldnt get any results . acer wont touch it because it was damaged in shipping . any help\advice would be greatly appriciated


----------



## briandigital (Oct 16, 2011)

I had to uninstall my hacked version of flash before I could get the new one

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------

